# St Cecilia - Portsmouth 21/2/19



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

A few weeks ago, Wightlink's St Cecilia was retired and moved to Hythe on Southampton Water, I imagine to be restyled for her new Italian owners. 

I was not expecting to see any signs of her again, however Marine Traffic is showing a plot for her heading into Portsmouth harbour at about 0145 today.

Does anyone have any idea why this should be, and where is she now as there is no sign of her using the webcam on HMS Warrior?


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

It was a glitch on the AIS. A non event.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Dickyboy said:


> It was a glitch on the AIS. A non event.


St.Cecilia is missing Portsmouth so much she has returned to see us all!! ⛴
(Unfortunately it was just a glitch on the app) #stcecilia #wightlink


----------



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

Dickyboy said:


> St.Cecilia is missing Portsmouth so much she has returned to see us all!! ⛴
> (Unfortunately it was just a glitch on the app)


Wondered if that might be the case. When the mist clears I will see if I can still see her on webcam at Hythe as Red Osprey/Falcon pass by.


----------



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

Yes, definitely still at Hythe. Could just see her from Red Falcon's camera. Not showing on AIS at all.


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

I saw that on marine traffic as well ..but never moved so assumed a glitch..her new name is NANDO MARRAU so if you see that in the the next month or so it will be her


----------



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

I see that ex-St Cecilia (Nando Murrau) is now well on her way to Carloforte on the island of San Pietro just off the west coast of Sardinia. Currently SE of Gibraltar. 

The AIS on Marine Traffic can't make up its mind which name to use.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

A few weeks ago at Southampton


----------

